# Antiphospholipid Syndrome (APS)



## SunnyLemons (Oct 7, 2016)

I've had 3 early miscarriages at 5 weeks.

I've had blood tests and been told I have Antiphospholipid Syndrome (APS).

So when I get pregnant again I need to start daily aspiring and heparin injection.

-Has anyone had a successful pregnant with APS?

-Anything else you did besides aspirin and heparin? 

-Did you have heparin once or twice a day (I read it only lasts 12 hours in body) 

-Any foods, supplements or exercise help? (I'm taking ubiquinol, salmon fish oils, and pregnacare conception)


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

hi sunny lemons i have lupus anticoagulant which i believe is sane as aps this was picked up afta mc at just over 5 weeks...i had aspirin an clexane in my cycle afta the mc an currently sat here with my 6 week old LO...

the aspirin 75mg once a day an clexane was 20mg once a day but at 14 weeks this changed to tinzaparin 

good luck hun x


----------

